
From a Flash game to a web startup - abstractbill
http://franticindustries.com/blog/2007/06/09/from-a-flash-game-to-a-web-startup/
======
abstractbill
Also reported at techcrunch: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/08/desktop-
tower-defense-spurs-startup/>

